# To Max; my best friend



## Alliecat420 (Jan 25, 2010)

I joined this forum to ease my pain over my cat Max, upon reading others' stories i decided to share my own.
I was only 5 when Maxwell came into our lives, i can still remember the day, a small little black fuzzball whoes mom had died. his mom's owners could no longer care for all the kittens, and max was the runt, the last of the litter and we got him. I remember how excited i was when she oulled into the driveway and brought us a crate that was meowing. he was dubbed Mawell House Cat. 
fast forwrd a few years, i as a child often vistited my friends up the street, Max would loyaly follow, i was often asked if i knew there was a cat following me. at somepoint he would go home, but he knew i'd be home when the streetlights came on, so he always met me at the same house, I riding my bike down the street, and max would run out from the neigbors yard and race me home. 
These days when i think of him i get choked up.. even wrighting about him gives me the shakes. 
as max got older, like most large cats (despite being the runt he was an 11lb cat in great shape) he succum to athritus, Max fell down the stair in July of 2007 he was never the same again, we thought he wouldent make it, there was talk of putting him down, at 20 max had already been in my life for 15 years, but selfish as i was i couldent see him go. the morning after his accident Max was up and walking arround, we took him to the vet and got pain killers, Max held out and loved us so much in thoses last few years.. he only ever wanted love.
On superbowl sunday last year (2 days after my brother moved to flordia) Max was very upset.. crying and yowling... I not thinking didnt realize he was trying to say something to me.. had i only known, i'd have held him through the night.
the next morning max wasnt moving, breathing heavily and just laying there... I layed next to my best friend and told him how i'd miss him and how much i loved him, i reminded him of all the good times we had told him how he gave me the best years of my life, Max died that night.

I still see Max but only in my dreams.. where he's the same cat he was when he was young, the one who caught birds out of thin air, that max

I love you and Miss you Maxwell... you'll always be in my heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A cute name for your cat! He sounded like he loved your family and you very much. He had a good life with you. 

Its always hard at the end to know what is the right thing to do. We learn from each cat we have. You loved him and wanted the best for him. You were with him when he passed which is huge! You will see him when you go to the other side. Im sure he will be waiting for you. 

Childhood cats hold such special places in our hearts. They teach us to love cats for the rest of our lives!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand your grief. Max was a family member and a good friend. And he was a loving pet. Oh, how much love we transfer back and forth with our pets. I still cry over all of my Bridge kitties and dogs. I still love them, and always will. I believe our loving God will reunite us some day, and in the meantime, Max is in the presence of perfect love. I pray that God will bless you and give you peace.


----------

